# Button automatisch drücken



## Proggy (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

also hoffentlich bin ich hier richtig. Was ich vorhabe, ist, so denke ich zumindest, nicht ganz einfach, aber wer weiss. Darum frage ich jetzt einfach mal.

Ich habe eine Webseite, auf der ich unter anderem auch ein Formular habe (HTML-Formular). Auf der Seite befindet sich auch ein Button, um das Formular abzusenden. Jetzt suche ich eine Möglichkeit (Quellcode), also ein Programm, das die Seite aufruft und dann sofort den Absende-Button auslöst und das automatisch alle 20 Minuten. Ist sowas unter Java machbar?

Danke!


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Sep 2007)

Proggy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist sowas unter Java machbar?



Jein! Den Button selbst kannst du nicht via Java drücken lassen,
aber das, was die HTML-Seite nach Drücken des Buttons macht  --
also einen Http-Request absenden .. kannst du schon mit Java erledigen.

Analysiere im Quelltext, was für ein Request an den Server abgesendet
wird, und führe das _direkt_ in einer Java-Anwendung aus.

P.S.: Wozu um alles in der Welt, braucht man sowas?  :shock: 
P.P.S.: Warum krabbelt in mir der Verdacht, das meine Antwort für 
Proggy ein absolutes _Häääääääähh?_ hervorrufen wird.   
P.P.P.S: Fragen über Fragen... ???:L


----------



## Marco13 (21. Sep 2007)

Ich muss mla Leroy42 widersprechen: Man kann en Button klicken lassen. Mit eine java.awt.Robot ist das ganz leicht. (Wenn man weiß, WO sich der Button auf dem Bildschirm befindet :wink: )


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Sep 2007)

:bae:  :bae:  :bae: (    )


----------



## Jango (21. Sep 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.: Wozu um alles in der Welt, braucht man sowas?  :shock:


Schonmal was von Klickbetrug gehört?  :wink:


----------



## Tobias (21. Sep 2007)

Oder ein verdammter Bot für ein Browsergame?


----------

